# Most Common Enneagram Types for Each MBTI Type



## Swordsman of Mana

my guesses are

ESTJ:
1) 3w2
2) 8w9
3) 8w7 
4) 6w7
5) 1w9
6) 1w2
7) 6w5

ISTJ
1) 6w5
2) 1w9
3) 6w7
4) 3w2
5) 5w6
6) 1w2
7) 8w9

ESFJ
1) 2w3
2) 2w1
3) 3w2
4) 6w7
5) 1w2
6) 7w6
7) 1w9

ISFJ 
1) 9w1
2) 1w9
3) 2w1
4) 2w3
5) 6w7
6) 1w2
7) 9w8


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ESTP
1) 3w2
2) 7w8
3) 8w7
4) 6w7
5) 7w6
6) 3w4
7) 6w5

ISTP
1) 6w5
2) 9w8
3) 5w6
4) 8w9
5) 3w2
6) 3w4
7) 8w7

ESFP
1) 7w6
2) 6w7
3) 3w2
4) 2w3
5) 7w8
6) 9w8
7) 3w4

ISFP
1) 9w8
2) 9w1
3) 6w7
4) 6w5
5) 4w3
6) 7w6
7) 4w5


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENFJ
1) 3w2
2) 2w3
3) 2w1
4) 8w9
5) 1w2
6) 3w4
7) 6w7

INFJ
1) 9w1
2) 4w5
3) 1w2
4) 6w5
5) 1w9
6) 2w1
7) 3w4

ENFP
1) 7w6
2) 6w7
3) 2w1
4) 3w4
5) 7w8
6) 4w3
7) 3w2

INFP
1) 9w1
2) 6w5
3) 4w5
4) 6w7
5) 5w4
6) 7w6
7) 4w3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENTP
1) 3w2
2) 7w6
3) 7w8
4) 6w7
5) 8w7
6) 3w4
7) 6w5

INTP
1) 5w6
2) 5w4
3) 6w5
4) 9w8
5) 4w5
6) 9w1
7) 4w3

ENTJ
1) 3w4
2) 8w7
3) 7w8
4) 8w9 
5) 3w2
6) 6w5
7) 5w6

INTJ
1) 5w6
2) 6w5
3) 1w9
4) 8w9
5) 5w4
6) 8w7
7) 1w2


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kayness said:


> a considerable number of ISFPs are 5s as well.


 I seriously doubt that. maybe not extremely rare, but certainly not common (most 5s are Ns and Ts)


----------



## timeless

The only thing Enneagram/MBTI correlation data shows is that stereotypes from one system can bleed into another. In my experience, giving too much weight to this kind of information causes a lot of mistypes. Many people think (explicitly or implicitly) that they "can't be" a certain Enneagram type if they are a certain MBTI type. That's a backwards way of approaching it, these things should be determined independently.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

timeless said:


> The only thing Enneagram/MBTI correlation data shows is that stereotypes from one system can bleed into another. In my experience, giving too much weight to this kind of information causes a lot of mistypes. Many people think (explicitly or implicitly) that they "can't be" a certain Enneagram type if they are a certain MBTI type. That's a backwards way of approaching it, these things should be determined independently.


I agree. I've seen a lot of exotic combinations (I know an INTJ 7, an ENFJ 5 and two INFP 3s)
if you were referring to my post, I was only talking about possible likely correlations


----------



## mushr00m

timeless said:


> The only thing Enneagram/MBTI correlation data shows is that stereotypes from one system can bleed into another. In my experience, giving too much weight to this kind of information causes a lot of mistypes. Many people think (explicitly or implicitly) that they "can't be" a certain Enneagram type if they are a certain MBTI type. That's a backwards way of approaching it, these things should be determined independently.


This is pretty much how I have been trying to approach enneagram. In fact, i've had to stay away from mbti for awhile just because its so easy to project mbti thinking onto enneagram thinking especially if being studied at the same time, its easy to get confused. I have to take off my 'mbti hat' and put on my 'enneagram hat' so in the end have decided I find the enneagram more interesting anyway.


----------



## Jewl

ENFP's can be Nines. -points to self- I mean, ENFP's do share a lot of Nine qualities...


----------



## sarahsbrain

I am an INTP and a 4


----------



## Owfin

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ISTJ:
> 2) 1w9
> 3) 6w7
> 4) 3w2


*all are things in my tritype*

So you be sayin'... I not special? :crying:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Owfin said:


> *all are things in my tritype*
> 
> So you be sayin'... I not special? :crying:


I meant to say 6w5. 6w7 ISTJs are far less common =)


----------



## Owfin

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I meant to say 6w5. 6w7 ISTJs are far less common =)


I didn't really mind. I'd much rather be typed accurately than be a special snowflake. After all, somebody would notice my charade if I went around proclaiming that I was an ISTJ 7w6, for example, and not because it's uncommon for ISTJs.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Owfin said:


> I didn't really mind. I'd much rather be typed accurately than be a special snowflake. After all, somebody would notice my charade if I went around proclaiming that I was an ISTJ 7w6, for example, and not because it's uncommon for ISTJs.


I have a tendency to suffer from a cognitive bias where I think I am SOO different from everyone. for instance, i thought "most ENFPs are 7w6, I'm probably an ENFP 8 or an ENFP 1" (oddly enough, most people have exactly the opposite bias and suffer from group think and assuming they are ordinary)


----------



## Tread Softly

INFJ
1) 4w5
2) 4w3
3) 9w1
4) 1w9
5) 1w2
6) 2w1
7) 3w4

INFP
1) 4w5
2) 4w3
3) 6w7
4) 9w1
5) 1w9
6) 7w6
7) 5w6

Just thought I might change up the order as 4w5 seems to be most common for both types, and the order seemed off.


----------



## Miracles seeker

Belive it or not, I only met few intj's in my life and all of them were 4 !!!!

As for the rest which is based on my experience :-

istp's - 5
entp's - 7 and 6
enfp's - 7
istj's - 1 and 6 
isfp's - 9 
infj's - 4 
esfj's - 2 with an 8 trifix !


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Julia Bell said:


> ENFP's can be Nines. -points to self- I mean, ENFP's do share a lot of Nine qualities...


observing more of the ENFPs on this forum as well as typology central, I'm beginning to think you're right (for me personally there is not a 9 bone in my body, so I may have made a slightly biased evaluation)


----------



## Pete The Lich

BLAM

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...agram-type-mbti-type-compared-statistics.html


----------



## L

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I have a tendency to suffer from a cognitive bias where I think I am SOO different from everyone. for instance, i thought "most ENFPs are 7w6, I'm probably an ENFP 8 or an ENFP 1" (oddly enough, most people have exactly the opposite bias and suffer from group think and assuming they are ordinary)


I'm the same way, I assume I'm special. I would have thought everyone thought this though... hmmm....


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

L_Lawliet said:


> I'm the same way, I assume I'm special. I would have thought everyone thought this though... hmmm....


having doubts about 3?


----------



## L

Swordsman of Mana said:


> having doubts about 3?


Yea... a debate in another forum really put in perspective for me.


----------



## LibertyPrime

I wonder how the trtype plays into this. Recently I came to accept and understand that my tritype really is 6w7 4w5 1w2 So, especially the So thing hit home hard when I remembered a certain event from the past. Being 100% sure of my enneagram now...I wonder if I could correlate it to my MBTI type.

In short, how does 6w7 4w5-1w2 So translate to MBTI?



> *Social Six*
> 
> The Social Six strongly identified with being dutiful, but wished to highlight the dilemma of feeling caught between phobic and counterphobic. They felt that, depending on the situation, they could express either behavior and often felt frozen between the two. Of the sixes, they had the most difficulty selecting their subtype. Their strategy was to find systems of reference, some form of authority outside them to deal with doubt. They determined that fear surfaced in groups where the need for rules and procedures are necessary for order and consensus. In simple terms, the Social Six stated that "as long as the person in power uses their power fairly, I am compliant, because it is in the best interest of the group, but if for any reason I feel that the authority is not trustworthy I rebel and get others to rebel. Social Sixes expressed that they might be disloyal to some in order to be loyal to the group; they expressed the belief that groups are frequently a more effective to influence and have power over the greater world than individuals acting alone. They expressed the desire to challenge rules and authority when they were not in the best interest of the collective welfare, and liked playing the role of devil's advocate in the group's decisions. To the Social Six, anger in conjunction with fear can be paralyzing.


I'm also fairly asocial despite being primary So.


----------



## Can Wang

my opinions

ISTJ: 1, 6
ISFJ: 2, 6
ESTJ: 3, 8
ESFJ: 2, 6

ISTP: 5, 6
ISFP: 4, 9
ESTP: 7, 8
ESFP: 2, 7

INTJ: 5, 6
INTP: 5, 6
ENTJ: 3, 8
ENTP: 7, 8

INFJ: 4, 5
INFP: 4, 9
ENFJ: 2, 3
ENFP: 4, 7


----------



## Sara Torailles

Swordsman of Mana said:


> INFJ
> 1) 9w1
> 2) 4w5
> 3) 1w2
> 4) 6w5
> 5) 1w9
> 6) 2w1
> 7) 3w4


3w4 is more common in an INFJ than 4w3? Color me surprised.

I mean, I've never seen a 3w4 INFJ on this forum, but I'm a 4w3 one.

Wait... You're not gonna tell me I'm not INFJ now, are you? :dry:


----------



## QueenOfCats

ISTJ: 6w5, 5w6, 1w9
ISFJ: 9w1, 6w7, 2w3
ESTJ: 3w4, 6w5, 8w9
ESFJ: 2w3, 2w1, 6w7

ISTP: 9w8, 5w6, 6w5
ISFP: 9w8, 4w3, 6w7
ESTP: 3w2, 7w8, 8w7
ESFP: 2w3, 3w2, 7w6

INTJ: 5w4, 8w9, 3w4
INTP: 5w6, 5w4, 9w1
ENTJ: 8w7, 3w4, 6w5
ENTP: 3w2, 7w8, 7w6

INFJ: 4w3, 1w9, 6w5
INFP: 4w3, 9w1, 6w7
ENFJ: 2w3, 6w7, 3w2
ENFP: 7w6, 2w3, 6w7


----------



## Lunaena

I feel like the most common ones for INFPs are 4, 5 and 9.


----------



## tiffatiger

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ENFJ
> 1) 3w2
> 2) 2w3
> 3) 2w1
> 4) 8w9
> 5) 1w2
> 6) 3w4
> 7) 6w7
> 
> INFJ
> 1) 9w1
> 2) 4w5
> 3) 1w2
> 4) 6w5
> 5) 1w9
> 6) 2w1
> 7) 3w4
> 
> ENFP
> 1) 7w6
> 2) 6w7
> 3) 2w1
> 4) 3w4
> 5) 7w8
> 6) 4w3
> 7) 3w2
> 
> INFP
> 1) 9w1
> 2) 6w5
> 3) 4w5
> 4) 6w7
> 5) 5w4
> 6) 7w6
> 7) 4w3


this is INCREDIBLY late, but why do you say 9w1 for INFJ? cus thats exactly me!


----------



## The Dude




----------



## Brains

Coconut Meat said:


> View attachment 497601


That's forum statistics. Forum stats for type are automatically trash due to the rampant mistypings. Let alone in things like these, where people would actually have to correctly type themselves in two separate systems when they barely seem to be able to hit one correctly.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Estp: 3,7,8,(6)
entp: 3,7,8,(6)
estj: 1,3,6,8
entj: 1,3,6,8
esfp: 2,7,9,(3),(4)
enfp: 2,4,7,9,(8)
esfj: 1,2,3,6
enfj: 1,2,3,6,(7)
istp: 3,5,6,7,8,9
intp: 4,5,6,9,(1),(8)
istj: 1,3,5,6
intj: 1,3,5,6,8
isfp: 4,6,7,9,(2)
infp: 4,5,9,(2),(6)
isfj: 1,2,6,9
infj: 1,4,6,(2),(5)



MBTI Enthusiast said:


>













Dalton said:


>


----------



## bundleofraindrops

ESFJ: 2w3
ESTJ: 6w7 or 3w2 that often want to be 8s.
ISTJ: 6w5
ISFJ: 6w5

ESTP:7w8
ESFP: 7w6
ISFP: 9w1
ISTP: 6w5 that want to be 5w6s.

ENFJ: 2w3 
ENFP: 7w6
INFP: 9w1 that often want to be 4w5s.
INFJ: 9w1 (The 4w5 INFPs often claim to be INFJs hence the statistics.)

ENTP: 7w8
ENTJ: 8w7 or 3w2 (It makes more sense for ENTJs to be mostly 8s than ESTJs.)
INTJ: 5w6
INTP: 5w6


----------



## bundleofraindrops

tiffatiger said:


> this is INCREDIBLY late, but why do you say 9w1 for INFJ? cus thats exactly me!


I'm not him but it is probably because no other type makes sense. The 4 majority are clearly mostly mistyped INFPs, 1's are rigid internally which doesn't make sense for a type that perceives first, 6w5 is another possibility but I think that may be the second most common for them.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ESFJ: 2w1
ESTJ: 3w2
ISTJ: 6w5
ISFJ: 6w5

ESTP:7w8
ESFP: 7w8
ISFP: 9w8
ISTP: 5w6

ENFJ: 2w3 
ENFP: 7w6
INFP: 4w5
INFJ: 9w1

ENTP: 7w8
ENTJ: 3w4
INTJ: 6w5
INTP: 5w4


----------



## Elwinz

Its funny how statistics show ISTJ 6w5 as most common yet stereotypes are written off type 1 .. I am late to the typlogy boom party, but i am only active one here .. rest are 1s and 5s


----------



## Blue Wolf

Aluminum Frost said:


> ESFJ: 2w1
> ESTJ: 3w2
> ISTJ: 6w5
> ISFJ: 6w5
> 
> ESTP:7w8
> ESFP: 7w8
> ISFP: 9w8
> ISTP: 5w6
> 
> ENFJ: 2w3
> ENFP: 7w6
> INFP: 4w5
> INFJ: 9w1
> 
> ENTP: 7w8
> ENTJ: 3w4
> INTJ: 6w5
> INTP: 5w4


This largely fits with what I've seen, but I'd add 8w7 for ESTP and judging and especially Si types are sometimes type 1, which you didn't include in your chart.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Blue Wolf said:


> This largely fits with what I've seen, but I'd add 8w7 for ESTP and judging and especially Si types are sometimes type 1, which you didn't include in your chart.


1 works well for IxxJ, I was going back and forth between 1w9 and 6w5 for INTJ. ESTP is 8 and 7, any order. I think 8 and 3 are the most ESTJ by letters so that could fit ESTJ as well.


----------



## idoh

esfj - 2, 1, 6
estj - 1, 6, 3, 8
istj - 1, 3, 5, 6, 9
isfj - 9, 2, 6, 1

esfp - 2, 7, 3, 9w8
estp - 3, 8, 7
istp - 9w8, 5, 3
isfp - 9, 4, 2, 6

infp - 9w1, 4, 1
infj - 9, 2, 1, 6
enfp - 7, 2, 3, 4, 9w8
enfj - 2, 1, 6, 3

intj - 5, 1, 6, 3
intp - 5, 6
entj - 3, 8, 1
entp - 3, 6, 7


----------



## sparklygem

My Guesses:

ESFJ - 6w7 (The ESFJ 2 stereotypes only stems from the ESFJ mothers that often take on the role of the 2 but most women are clearly 6w7s. Type 2s are one of the less common types.)

ESTJ - 6w7 or 3w2 (It is no surprise that men tend to avoid identifying as 6s especially the 6w7. I could see how a 3w2 would prefer the image of being an 8w7 which explains the statistics.) 

ISTJ - 6w5

ISFJ - 6w5

ESTP - 7w8 (You'd have to be stupid to think otherwise. I know that a lot of 7w8 ESTP males like to think of themselves as 8w7s but they aren't.)

ESFP - 7w6 (You'd have to be stupid to think otherwise.)

ISFP - 9w1 or 9w8 (It could go either way since 9w8 women often don't like identifying as 9w8s.)

ISTP - 6w5 or 9w8 

ENFJ - 2w3 or 3w2 (It could either way since ENFJ 3w2 women tend to like the idea of being a 2w3 more.)

ENFP - 7w6 (You'd have to be stupid to think otherwise.)

ENTP - 7w8 or 7w6 (It could either way tbh. I use to think it was definitely 7w8 but 7w8s are a double aggressive type like 8w7s.)

ENTJ - 8w7 or 3w4 or 3w2 (It could either way but i'm leaning towards 8w7. ENTJ is a rare type unlike ESTJ or ESTP so they could be mostly 8w7s.)

INFP - 4w5 or 9w1

INFJ - 9w1 or 6w5 or 1w2 

INTJ - 5w6 (You'd have to be stupid to think otherwise.)

INTP - 5w4 or 5w6


----------



## sparklygem

Elwinz said:


> Its funny how statistics show ISTJ 6w5 as most common yet stereotypes are written off type 1 .


Most of the ESFJ stereotypes make them sound like 2s but most are 6w7s. I explained above that is because mothers tend to take on the 2 role and ESFJs are usually seen as everyone's mother not teenagers or kids etc.


----------



## Stevester

Elwinz said:


> Its funny how statistics show ISTJ 6w5 as most common yet stereotypes are written off type 1 .. I am late to the typlogy boom party, but i am only active one here .. rest are 1s and 5s


Yes! That always bothered me too. I think it's because people have poor understanding of 1 and 6. They see 1 as _''The perfectionist'' _and immediately equate it to the the ISTJ's infamous _''I won't be happy until I have things THIS way''_ attitude, when really it has very little to do with that. Likewise, they see 6 as The loyalist'' therefore equate it to IF types, oblivious to the fact that ISTJ's Si/Fi is the perfect storm for loyalty. My ex boss was an enneagram enthusiast and said I was the poster child for 1 because I always insisted on doing things by the book and correcting anything that deviated from it. Unbeknownst to him, that has nothing to do with 1, it's just keeping order and control. Personally, I think Ni is much more akin to 1.


----------



## Elwinz

I am not well versed into ennegram and originally made similar mistake. Though i am quite laid-back so i never related to 1. 
Actually had this talk on discord with one ISTP, "ISTJ descriptions type 1 or type 6". Seems both 1 and 6 can be rigid in similar way but motivations behind them are different. Myself, I am quite secured at current point of my life and think i am quite integrated to 9, so don't have that rigidity.
Never read that IF types are seen as the loyal ones, but agree Si-fi seems like great loyalty (also stubbornness) combination


----------



## richard nixon

The most common for ENTP and ESTP, at least in the U.S. is 8w7 (especially ESTP and ENTP females, ESTP and ENTP males in the U.S. are closer to 50/50 7 and 8 but ENTP females in the U.S. are 80-95% 8w7; the 8w7 ones are better looking, much smarter, and more feminine).


----------



## Egao

I don't think I've seen this one on this thread.
Don't know how they got the numbers though.


----------



## bigkoumanefor

seems relevant, yes


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

For me: 

ESFJ: 2, 1, 6, and 3w2
ESTJ: 1, 3, 8, and 6 
ISTJ: 1, 5w6, 6, 8w9, and 9
ISFJ: 2, 1, 6, and 9 

ENFJ: 2, 3, 1
ENTJ: 8, 3, 1 
INTJ: 4, 5, 6w5, 1, and 8w9
INFJ: 4, 5, 2, 9, 6, and 1

ENFP: 7, 3, 2w3, 9, and 4
ENTP: 7, 3, 8w7, 9, and 5 
INFP: 4, 9, 5w4, and 6 
INTP: 5, 9, and 6 

ESFP: 8, 7, and 3
ESTP: 8, 7, and 3
ISFP: 4, 9, and 6
ISTP: 5, 9w8, 6, 7, and 8


----------

